
You Won’t Live to See the Final Star Wars Movie - zbravo
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/building-the-star-wars-universe/
======
smt88
This page is almost 17MB!!!!!1

1\.
[http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/#!/dI1hAg/http://www.wired.com/...](http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/#!/dI1hAg/http://www.wired.com/2015/11/building-
the-star-wars-universe/)

